# HELP! Print Head Alignment - Epson :(



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone know much about this?

I have an Epson printer and the bloody thing winds me up.

If I dont use it for a few weeks the nozzles block then it uses all the ink unblocking them :cursing:

Anyway thats not the problem. Replaced the cartridges today, and the alignment was off.... fixed that. Job done. Printed 10 pages or so... no prob... all worked fine. Then colour went funny, nozzles blocked again :cursing: Unblocked them, printed fine for a while again, now the fvcking alignment is off AGAIN and it WILL NOT correct :cursing: :cursing:

The 3 test pages: 1st one horizontal alignment - fine. 2nd one Black - Fine... Its the 3rd page, Colour.... All 7 bar are fvcked and they are all as bad as each other and no matter what one I pick and click realign, its still fvcked :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Is there anything else I can do as have used up half the blue ink now trying to correct it and am tempted to take a hammer to it.....

Reps to whatever works


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

remove the inkcartriges and put them back in gently - you probably fuking pounded them in upside down being a female....

I've got an epson cx3200 all in one thats about 6 years old -does need nozzles cleaned if you don't print much


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Epson's are infamous for cartridge problems,are they the more expensive Epson cartridges you have or the cheaper ones? As you are discovering they can be a nightmare! All i can advise is run the unblock nozzle software,perhaps remove the cartridges and clean the nozzle area,then put them back carefully and run the test page 3 or 4 times until it levels out and is perfect!!(lol just realised what a pile of sh1t i'm writing!!)Soz Babe could fix it for you if it was in front of me no doubt but trying to discover the problem and fix it in a message ain't gonna happen. Just perservere and if it doesn't work take the printer in the garden grab a sledgehammer and send it to hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cursing:releasing all that pent up anger:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> remove the inkcartriges and put them back in gently - you probably fuking pounded them in upside down being a female....
> 
> I've got an epson cx3200 all in one thats about 6 years old -does need nozzles cleaned if you don't print much


tried that and its worse now... cant have been that anyway as it was printing fine until i the nozzles blocked and i did the unblocking function thing.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> Epson's are infamous for cartridge problems,are they the more expensive Epson cartridges you have or the cheaper ones? As you are discovering they can be a nightmare! All i can advise is run the unblock nozzle software,perhaps remove the cartridges and clean the nozzle area,then put them back carefully and run the test page 3 or 4 times until it levels out and is perfect!!(lol just realised what a pile of sh1t i'm writing!!)Soz Babe could fix it for you if it was in front of me no doubt but trying to discover the problem and fix it in a message ain't gonna happen. Just perservere and if it doesn't work take the printer in the garden grab a sledgehammer and send it to hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cursing:releasing all that pent up anger:thumb:


I've done all those things.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> tried that and its worse now... cant have been that anyway as it was printing fine until i the nozzles blocked and i did the unblocking function thing.....


What?

I was hoping for a bloody bollocking for my sexist remarks.......

have you found my achilies heal - ignoring my pathetic jibes? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

when you go in the menu there is a head alingment function, you can move the black bar left right in centre from memory


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> when you go in the menu there is a head alingment function, you can move the black bar left right in centre from memory


...dont have that function.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ...dont have that function.....


wonder what the point of a head alingment warning is if you can't effect it>?

can on mine


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

hope this helps

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&infoType=FAQ&oid=14082&prodoid=24875245&foid=31609


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

silver-nitrate said:


> hope this helps
> 
> http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&infoType=FAQ&oid=14082&prodoid=24875245&foid=31609


Not even remotely cos its a DX3800 and not a CX3200 lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> wonder what the point of a head alingment warning is if you can't effect it>?
> 
> can on mine


I dont get a warning....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dont get a warning....


how do you kow it is head alingment then and not just a bad cartridge?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> how do you kow it is head alingment then and not just a bad cartridge?


because as i explained in the original post it was doing it before., i changed the cartridges, it was fine for a while, the nozzles then blocked and now its doing it again,


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

stick in some fresh cartridges....make sure you take the seals off this time lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you're very good zara.....I'd have smashed the p1ss out of it by now....I'm angry just thinking about it lol


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

sounds to me as if it needs a service (think its £25 at an epson certified place)as its an all in 1 I'd sugest getting it done you may have dropped something in it if the heads keep shifting,failing that buy another there cheap as chips these days.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I fkn hate epson.

Great print quality, but if you don't use it daily - and even then that doesnt matter sometimes - nozzles start to block. Inexcusable.

I bit the bullet a while back and bought a colour lazer when ebuyer had one on deal. £80 delivered it was. Ive not looked back since.

Ultimate print quality for photos is down a bit, but still good enough for me - but it is jsut completely hassle free and working on the network too. Prints first time every time, and you dont have to panic about ink running if your printout gets wet :cursing:

I'd bin it to be honest - if you keep changing cartridges very soon you will have spent so much you could have just bought a new decent printer.

I also have a HP all in one, can't fault that apart from high cost of cartridges was only £37 quid or thereabouts, tesco always have somehting liek this on a deal. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

pudj said:


> sounds to me as if it needs a service (think its £25 at an epson certified place)as its an all in 1 I'd sugest getting it done you may have dropped something in it if the heads keep shifting,failing that buy another there cheap as chips these days.


How do I find one of them?

Thats cheaper than constantly replacing the fvcking cartridges lol. Have stopped getting the generic crap ones as thats prob what started blocking it but is £40 for epson ones.

If I do get a new one am thinking kodak?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> How do I find one of them?
> 
> Thats cheaper than constantly replacing the fvcking cartridges lol. Have stopped getting the generic crap ones as thats prob what started blocking it but is £40 for epson ones.
> 
> If I do get a new one am thinking kodak?


Zara, seriously, it will clog just as bad on gen Epson carts unless they have decided to finally rectify the issue just recently.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I fkn hate epson.
> 
> Great print quality, but if you don't use it daily - and even then that doesnt matter sometimes - nozzles start to block. Inexcusable.
> 
> ...


was wondering where u were.... i remember you saying this about the nozzles before yonks ago when i first got it.

Its an all in one job.... been a nightmare from the off.

Been looking on PC world website and yeah, could have replaced it for what have spent on cartridges. Currently printing out sh1t quality price lists for salon and keeping going til ink runs out as tomorrow it prob wont work. Cartridges are already 2/3 empty just from trying to fix the cvnting thing :cursing:

Kodak are meant to have very cheap cartridges no?

Thing with ebay is am always sceptical things wont work, rather have new then you have some comeback.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i stick in 6 quid a pair generics - never had a problem


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Kodak are meant to have very cheap cartridges no?


Not sure, I am not to up on kodak tbh.



Zara-Leoni said:


> Thing with *ebay* is am always sceptical things wont work, rather have new then you have some comeback.


Not ebay - *eBuyer* - a legit company www.ebuyer.com

Fantastic prices.

The printer was a Dell, and its a cracker.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Zara, seriously, it will clog just as bad on gen Epson carts unless they have decided to finally rectify the issue just recently.


printers about 3yrs old....

robert uses this company at physique.... Inkjets and Toners (IJT) who give you free printers if you buy so many cartidges with it. Its their own cartridges and the idea is you keep buying them... cartridges are cheaper than shops too. Might call them from the shop tomorrow and see what they can offer me.... thats where that one came from. Anything but epson then?

are HP cartridges much more expensive then?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi I have an epson 62, if you click on your start button bottom left, click on printer and faxes, click on your printer, click on the left top box headed printer tasks, then click on choose printer preferences, a window will appear, at the top you will see maintainence, click on that, at the bottom you should find the correct program alignment.

your printer might be a bit different but you will be in the right area,

I would do all the cleaning tasks too if I where you, good luck, I hope this helps....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have bought cartridges off ebay, very cheap, no real problems!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i used to love epson, i even had an A3 photo quality 10 years ago when they cost a mint, but now epson are poo, and if you use generic inks they won't fix it under warranty, i'd have thrown it out the window by now, WOOOSAAAA


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

freddee said:


> Hi I have an epson 62, if you click on your start button bottom left, click on printer and faxes, click on your printer, click on the left top box headed printer tasks, then click on choose printer preferences, a window will appear, at the top you will see maintainence, click on that, at the bottom you should find the correct program alignment.
> 
> your printer might be a bit different but you will be in the right area,
> 
> I would do all the cleaning tasks too if I where you, good luck, I hope this helps....


I've already done all this, I've allready gone through all the maintainance and alignment stuff and its fcked.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

AH HA!!!!!!

I have fixed it . I AM a genius :bounce: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:

Some random setting deep in the murky depths....

In maintainance you print out a sheet with a bunch of numbers.... theres a box for "printer ID" and you click it and it prints a sheet. Took a guess, picked the 1st 2 numbers and saved it.... and now it works.

Not gonna question why, or why it worked fine before.

Just a bit cheesed off that I printed loads of copies when I thought it was never gner work pmsl....


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I fkn hate epson.
> 
> Great print quality, but if you don't use it daily - and even then that doesnt matter sometimes - *nozzles start to block*. Inexcusable.
> 
> ...


RS007,Red told me your nozzles been blocked for yearsmg: Get an Epson Certified Engineer to take a look:thumb:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> tried that and its worse now... cant have been that anyway as it was printing fine until i the nozzles blocked and i did the unblocking function thing.....


Give the chips a clean with some toilet paper. When I was on inkjet printers mine used to block up because I wasn't using it on a regular basis, I found out by cleaning the nozzle with nail varnish remover and cleaning the chip did the trick. Failing that go down the laser printer route.

I've been with laser printers now for the last 4+ years and they rock, I've used the same toner cartridges since the day I bought it, I've still got one unopened waiting to be put in when the one that was in the printer when I bought it decides to run out, I must have printed out over 4000 pages and it's still going strong.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> How do I find one of them?
> 
> Thats cheaper than constantly replacing the fvcking cartridges lol. Have stopped getting the generic crap ones as thats prob what started blocking it but is £40 for epson ones.
> 
> If I do get a new one am thinking kodak?


good place to start is here with online chat maybe?

http://www.epson.co.uk/Service-centres


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks peeps but as said I fixed it and its working perfect now


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Uriel said:


> remove the inkcartriges and put them back in gently - you probably fuking pounded them in upside down being a female....


youre an ****!! lol

ive had an epson R200 for years and if i havent used it for a while, i need to do a head clean..and i dont ever buy the epson cartridges..ive had no issues with my printer...


----------

